# Praying for good weather. . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

My skid steer croaked Saturday at one of my logging tracts. I arranged with a local farmer to have him lift it up and set it on my trailer, but we can't get his massive loader in there until the ground firms up. 

My sawmill is totally shut down without that skid steer. It sounded serious too, the way it died. No can do squat without it. :thumbdown: 

One silver lining is that at least it decided to give up the ghost after I got out of the thicket. I would have had to either cut a road in to it for a loader big enough to lick it up could get to it, or else pay a field mechanic to come from Ft. Worth to T & R it out in the field. That always takes at least 2 trips. Big wampum. 

The Weather Wizards are calling for clear skies as far as their crystal ball can see, but that always scares me when they say that.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That blows man. If it ain't one thing it's another in this biz right ? Do you have a bunch on the ground that you felled and can't load ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> That blows man. If it ain't one thing it's another in this biz right ? Do you have a bunch on the ground that you felled and can't load ?


Of course. I spent several hours Sunday in the c...c...c...c...c...cold w...w...w...w...woods brrrrr sealing them. 

I just ordered the ignition switch from Daewoo. You and I have cussed and dis-cussed our ignition switch issues. I am finally chaning mine. Just south of $100 for it. Honestly I had told Terry the thing was going to cost two or three hundred dollars. It's a big honking monstrosity of a switch.

The guy on the phone when he found the part number and looked at the price said "Whew boy. (This is in Ft. Worth so you can understand the "whew boy" thing :laughing Man you better sit dowwwwn!"

At this point my I was grimacing ....."Man that thang is nanny seb'm bucks!" 

I could have done an Irish jig but my knees are still sore from crawling around the woods Sunday slappin wax on log ends. :laughing:

I am hoping against hope that somehow the contacts in the switch finally gave up the ghost and that is why it died. I don't think so but maybe. I looked at the electrical schematic and on this machine, after the key returns to the on position from the start position, hot is made on a set of contacts that goes to one of the few electronic boards on this machine. Without that hot it won't run. 

Fingers crossed. Even if it ain't the switch, when I get it running again it will be nice to reach up there and start it like a real rich guy. :icon_smile:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

That sucks TT. I hope it is cheap and simple for you, but you never know when Mr. Murphy is gonna pop up and enforce his Law. I am hoping for good weather too, so maybe between the 2 of us it really will be sunny. Got a pond guru coming out to the property Thursday and I hate slogging through the mud in the rain:thumbdown:.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

TT,
What skidsteer do you have and what year is it? If it made bad noises when it died you may have bigger problems than an ignition switch. Bad noises with any skidsteer usually means big bucks. We battle with those things all the time in the rental indust. Most of the ones we have are Bobcat. We have a running joke with those. " The mechanic must have been sneacking around with the engineers wife, and got caught. Thats why it is so damn hard to work on those things. They stuff 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound bag". Good luck, hope it is nothing real serious.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

AZ Termite said:


> TT,
> What skidsteer do you have and what year is it?


Mite,

It's a 1996 Daewoo DSL601; 50.1 peak HP 41.2 Nominal

It's as easy to work on as a 1968 Camaro. I have replaced the ignition switch and starter, and got it running long enough to discover I have a short. But the short is not happening right off. 

It runs for about 30 to 45 seconds and then quickly dies. I finally noticed that when I attempt an immediate restart, the ACC wire coming off the ignition which provide 12v to various accessories when the switch is in the "On" position, begins to smoke and heat up rapidly. To the point now where most of the insulation has burned off of the wire. 

Of course, I do not attempt immediate restart now. The schematic diagrams are pretty good, but there is no IPB or block diagrams (so I made my own) so locating some of the key components on the machine itself is very time-consuming, as I have to trace wires to components, and so I have to raise and lower the cab frequently. This cab is a bear to raise and lower. 

I have eliminated most of the accessories as culprits, and have zeroed in on two timer circuits that would seem to be shunting the ACC to ground after the 30 - 45 seconds. The problem is I cannot physically find the second one shown in the schematic. The ACC cannot be taken out of the loop either because it is used to provide lockout voltage on a safety relay which I also have not located yet so i cannot bypass it until I do. 

This is not complicated at all. Very basic troubleshooting, just a matter of locating all the stuff. When I was in the CG reparing radars, radios, and nav gear, all my stuff was on the bench right before me. This is much easier troubleshooting but much more time-intensive to trace it all out. 

Got to go back out and see if I can find these elusive components. If not, I am going to come off the ACC terminal with my own wore, and run it to the critical components it's tied in with such as the alternator, and incredibly, the magnetic starter switch (Those Koreans have a weird way about them) and see if bypassing the mysterious second "Timer AS" will bypass the short, yet still have enough skeleton circuitry to start and run. At one point i eliminated the 14 Pin "Control Unit" which is a sealed ICB, and also the "Monitor Panel" which is also an ICB dipped in epoxy and screwed to a firewall, and also wiring around every switch including the neutral switches for the yokes. 

The manuals do have some fairly decent troubleshooting flow charts, but there is no symptom remotely similar to this of course. Well I wrote all this out hoping it would help me think of something I haven't thought of, more so than to give you a highly detailed answer. Time to go back out and see if it did help. I'll let you know. If i don't get it fixed by tomorrow my dad said I could borrow his JD as I have pallets of orders backed up and have to get this thing fixed or else . . . . . .


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

TT, As a worst case solution I know where you can rent one.:yes:I have never messed with daewoo skidsteers. We have alot of their forklifts but no skidsteers. Their forklifts have alot of little quorky issues with them like what you are dealing with. Good luck. I hope bypassing all that gets it done. We have had to do that a time or two. Again good luck with it. :detective::gun_bandana:


----------

